# Studio monitors for DDC6.5" mids and vifa tweets



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

I have some DDC6.5" mids from a component set. I can't find the specs on them though. I emailed DC with no response yet. They are discontinued and I can't really find any info on them, other than this.

DIGITAL DESIGNS - DDC6.5 from Extreme Audio



Is there a generic sized enclosure I can put them in safely, that will have decent sound reproduction? 

The tweeters are Vifa BC25SC06-04 

Crossover is an american bass ABX-3.1a. Amplifier will be xm-4040


----------

